# Aquolina's new fragrance: Chocolovers



## karen (Jan 23, 2006)

Broke down and bought a bottle this morning, after staring at the sephora page repeatedly all weekend.

I loved Pink Sugar(still wear on occasion) so I hope this is even better   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know some of you might not know about it yet, so I thought I'd throw the info out for you girls:

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...  oryId=S22222

full order, if you care:

Aquolina Chocolovers - 1.7 oz Eau de Toilette Spray
Samples - Lulu Guiness Eau de Parfum
Samples - Philosophy The Great One Duo (Vitamin C Crystals & Activation Gel)
Samples - Clarins True Comfort Foundation
Sephora Welcome Book
Too Faced Free Deluxe Sample


----------



## Shawna (Jan 23, 2006)

Evil woman!!  Why did you have to post that?  Now I need it.  Let us know what it smells like.  I love Pink Sugar.  It's my favorite scent ever.


----------



## karen (Jan 23, 2006)

I know, I know 
I didn't want to hear about it either.

By the way, Blue Sugar comes out this summer!

muahaha



(it's for men, though)


----------



## karen (Jan 23, 2006)

I broke a strict no-buy for this, btw.

That poor no-buy didn't have a chance. Only lasted a week or so.


----------



## lovejam (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my gawd. I'm only just going to buy Pink Sugar this month, after being totally in love with it since it came out! And now there's another one?? Man...

Oh, well. I'll get my Pink Sugar first, and then maybe I can get Chocolovers some other time. Please let us know how it smells once you get it!


----------



## karen (Jan 24, 2006)

I promise I will


----------



## MACmermaid (Jan 25, 2006)

ohhhh no, why did they have to come out with a new perfume???  i read the description on sephora.com and it sounds like it is going to smell great.  looking forward to hearing reviews on it!


----------



## Scrangie (Jan 25, 2006)

I just saw that the other day, and I am SO ordering it this week. After I get paid, of course.  Along with CSP Vanilla Pineapple!


----------



## karen (Jan 25, 2006)

*here's a copy/paste of my review on MUA*

DESCRIPTION OF ME - Hair is long, fine, naturally very curly, Bottle red-brunette...Medium Reddish Brown.
Eyes are blue-grey-green naturally.
Skin is medium-light NC25/30. Skin type is combination, prone to occasional sensitivity.
Personal style is *usually* classic/natural, drawn to pinks, browns, and golds. Perfumes normally preferred are classics...mostly spicy florals or orientals.

PACKAGING - Similar to Pink Sugar, but clear with red hearts. A chocolate brown heart adorns the top of the red cap. Bottle comes in an adorable roll-tube with red glittery hearts on it. Soooo cute.

COLOR - n/a: colourless

SCENT NOTES - Bergamot, Orange, Lemon, Lily of the Valley, Coriander, Hazelnut, Vanilla, Malt, Musks.

USAGE/APPLICATION - spray bottle perfume, apply as any other.

LASTING POWER - Seems to be slightly longer lasting than Pink Sugar. Never had any issues with Pink Sugar fading quickly on me. This seems to be just as good or better in that dept.

OVERALL/BUY AGAIN? - Aside from the stupid name...
Chocolovers, to me, is VERY similar to Pink Sugar. It has the same sweet, musky dry-down; and the chocolate note adds a bit more depth and complexity than Pink Sugar was capable of reaching. To be honest, I think I prefer this one.
When I first sprayed it on, the scent reminded me of if you were to take a bottle of Hershey's Chocolate Syrup and hold it next to a bottle of Pink Sugar. A bit "Scratch and sniff sticker"-ish. Oddly, I love it, though.
I'm not usually a fan of chocolate scents, but I definitely think they got this one right.
This is definitely a flirty, kind of fun scent. Nothing too serious or classy. You wouldn't wear this to a job interview, obviously. Nor is it an Everyday perfume. This is more akin to something you'd wear on weekends, or out on a casual date... even just around the house.
My husband seems to love it, though. He doesn't usually comment on my perfume, but he did say I smelled really good when he hugged me. I say that is a definite plus.
I would definitely buy this again if I ran out of it... much more quickly than I would if I ran out of Pink Sugar(which I do like, btw).
Some women *may* find this to be cloying, but I personally give it an enthusiastic thumbs up. If you own and like Pink Sugar, it's a pretty good bet that you'd love this too. As I said, there are definite similarities in the sweet musk attributes.
A safe bet to buy unsniffed if you liked PS.


----------

